# Albums that feature an ENGL FIREBALL 100???



## Gmork (Apr 18, 2019)

I might hopefully be getting one and am stoked. Just wondering if the FB100 is on any albums you know of?


----------



## MFB (Apr 18, 2019)

Michael Romeo switched to Fireball/Powerballs for the Odyssey and I believes he's used them since, so any of those would be a combination of the two.


----------



## B.M.F. (Apr 18, 2019)

Suffocation used the ENGL Fireball 100 all the time live whenever they played in Europe, about a decade ago. Although now I believe they roll with the 6505+. While I don't like most ENGL amps, the Fireball 100 (along with Powerball II) are my favorites. The gain is very suitable for death metal, and it’s one of my favorite 2-channel amps. I nearly owned one when suddenly the store I bought mine from said they had sold all of them out and got refunded. Someday, it’s my next head for sure. Cheaper than a Powerball and not as complex to use, but shared EQ.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 18, 2019)

jeff used a powerball in nevermore on the obsidian conspiracy album iirc. think he also used a fireball at some point too.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 19, 2019)

I keep having my eye on a Fireball 60 Watt, its price is decent too. Is it considered vastly inferior to the 100w or is it just a wattage difference and they are both of similar standing (soundwise in quality not power)?


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 19, 2019)

I would guess Jeff Loomis used them on at least one of the albums? FWIW the Loomis sig is absolutely glorious into a FB100.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 19, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> I keep having my eye on a Fireball 60 Watt, its price is decent too. Is it considered vastly inferior to the 100w or is it just a wattage difference and they are both of similar standing (soundwise in quality not power)?


I keep reading that engl addressed the issues of the fb60 not cutting and being too scooped. All signs point to the fb100 being a true beast


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 19, 2019)

Gmork said:


> I keep reading that engl addressed the issues of the fb60 not cutting and being too scooped. All signs point to the fb100 being a true beast



Yup... I played them both an owned a FB100. Not even close. I wouldn't buy a FB60 no matter the price. The FB100 was amazing, it just isn't a versatile amp. It does one (or maybe 2?) things but what it does it's 9+/10 IMO.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Apr 20, 2019)

Legion of the damned are using ENGL Fireballs on tours. Haven't seen any footage from studio, so I'm not sure.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 22, 2019)

Gmork said:


> I might hopefully be getting one and am stoked. Just wondering if the FB100 is on any albums you know of?



Ok, Captain Solid State...

What prompted this move?


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 22, 2019)

Get a Blackmore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 22, 2019)

I don't recall if it was a Fireball 100 or Powerball 100, but Judas Priest used them for Redeemer of Souls and a Kemper profile for Firepower. Also check out their live recordings since Richie joined, specifically panned hard left. Richie's the one that uses the Fireball/Powerball.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 22, 2019)

wakjob said:


> Ok, Captain Solid State...
> 
> What prompted this move?


 Haha who ME? Hey i loved my 6505, vtm120, pv rockmaster pre etc. I like what sounds good!
And to answer your question, a mint fireball100 popped up locally (NEVER see them here on vancouver island) for $1200 CAN$ 
Couldnt pass it up.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 23, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Haha who ME? Hey i loved my 6505, vtm120, pv rockmaster pre etc. I like what sounds good!
> And to answer your question, a mint fireball100 popped up locally (NEVER see them here on vancouver island) for $1200 CAN$
> Couldnt pass it up.



Sweet. yeah, do it. Everyone should try an Engl at least once.
i really liked my Blackmore & e530 preamp.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 23, 2019)

wakjob said:


> Sweet. yeah, do it. Everyone should try an Engl at least once.
> i really liked my Blackmore & e530 preamp.


 On paper it sounds like my dream amp so ive got a sneaking suspicion im going to be in love. Should have it wednesday! 
Anyone know how good the built in noise gate is? Can i get rid of my decimator?


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 24, 2019)

wakjob said:


> Sweet. yeah, do it. Everyone should try an Engl at least once.
> i really liked my Blackmore & e530 preamp.



The Blackmore and E530 don't sound anything like the Fireball. Those belong to the "older" ENGL family together with the Screamer, Thunder, Sovereign and of course the Savage 120.

The *ball series are something else. Much more modern sounding, processed, smoother, mids are focused somewhere else and they don't cut through the mix remotely as good as the former. Cleans are kinda "solid-state" sounding with plenty of headroom opposite to the others, which are fatter and break up quite easily.

Very different beasts. The later guilty of spreading the "ENGLs don't cut live" mantra.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 24, 2019)

MFB said:


> Michael Romeo switched to Fireball/Powerballs for the Odyssey and I believes he's used them since, so any of those would be a combination of the two.



So I was going to correct you that Michael Romeo was actually using the Line 6 Vetta (a solid state modelling amp) for the Odyssey, but it turns out he was using that primarily for the Odyssey tour. He must have been one of the more prominent endorsers for Line 6 at the time, because I remember advertisements in all the major guitar magazines.

As for what was used on the record, Romeo explains it himself in this interview from 2002. Sounds like it was a mixture of a Dual Rec and an Engl. 

*SOT:* Quick question about gear…. What did you use to record the album and what will you use to tour with? 

*MR:* For the album, I used a couple different amps. I used a Dual Rectifier and I had Engle amp. Most of the rhythm was done with that. And I still had the Line 6 that I used that for some parts…even some different amp sounds…. Like parts where I needed a semi-dirty sound or a clean-electric sound. It was pretty that… the Rectifier, the Engle, and the Line 6 for the album. For live, I was using the POD for the last year or two. It’s cool that it has all the different sounds you can use, but I think the heavier sounds weren’t quite what a Rectifier would do. 

*SOT:* It doesn’t throw _'air'_?

*MR:* Yeah. You feel it doesn’t really pump. Some nights it would sound really good, and some nights it would sound really thin. I guess it all had to do with where we were playing and the mic setup and all that stuff. With any amp, I guess that’s going to happen. 

*SOT:* Right… the dynamics of the room would affect it. 

*MR:* After hearing the album and using the Engle, the things that I don’t like about all those amps is that you have your clean settings and your distorted settings and for us there’s always a million changes. I need this kind of tone for this, and that kind of tone for that… and with the Line 6, I would have like 8 different sounds for the songs we were doing. Then I didn’t really know what to do… I didn’t want to bring 6 amps out with me, that’s just ridiculous. Then someone told me about the Line 6 Vetta Head. I went…. tried it out….and bought it on the spot. I was a little overwhelmed when I brought it home. It’s not just one amp, you can put two on top of each other… and it can get out of control. You can feel that pump… that air coming out of the speakers. And it has all the switching. For me, that’s just as important. We have to go from clean to ‘this sound’ to distorted to ‘that sound’. And it sounds pretty damn good.​


----------



## wakjob (Apr 24, 2019)

Gmork said:


> On paper it sounds like my dream amp so ive got a sneaking suspicion im going to be in love. Should have it wednesday!
> Anyone know how good the built in noise gate is? Can i get rid of my decimator?



If you can make it and sit through that older Guitar World demo video, I'm pretty sure he (Paul) demo'd how good the Gate is.



Found another one...


----------



## Gmork (Apr 25, 2019)

Holy smokes! The fireball 100 is AWESSSOOOOOOMME!!! i guess it could be the honeymoon phase talking (but i dont think so) but it might be the best sounding amp ive ever heard in person! 
It just sounds so pristine, like its been mixed and mastered. Such a wicked grind and so brutal and thumping lowend but so tight. Its perfect imo


----------



## wakjob (Apr 26, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Holy smokes! The fireball 100 is AWESSSOOOOOOMME!!! i guess it could be the honeymoon phase talking (but i dont think so) but it might be the best sounding amp ive ever heard in person!
> It just sounds so pristine, like its been mixed and mastered. Such a wicked grind and so brutal and thumping lowend but so tight. Its perfect imo



Welcome to the world of "German Hi-Fi" guitar amps.
Yes, they are different. Yes, they are killer.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey, fb100 users, is my mint cond amp faulty or does the bright switch do nothing? I dont notice any difference. Only played the amp at low volumes but the bottom and mid switch buttons make a huge obvious difference.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 26, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Hey, fb100 users, is my mint cond amp faulty or does the bright switch do nothing? I dont notice any difference. Only played the amp at low volumes but the bottom and mid switch buttons make a huge obvious difference.



Try doing it at lower gain settings. IIRC it's supposed to add some high end sparkle and attack going into the input of the amp.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 26, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Try doing it at lower gain settings. IIRC it's supposed to add some high end sparkle and attack going into the input of the amp.


Turns out the bright switch is just for the clean ch and i DO notice it. All is good. The cleans are beautiful aswell btw!


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 27, 2019)

Gmork said:


> I keep reading that engl addressed the issues of the fb60 not cutting and being too scooped. All signs point to the fb100 being a true beast



When did they do this, the model I saw was from 2016, is this the model with the noisy loop?


----------



## Gmork (Apr 27, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> When did they do this, the model I saw was from 2016, is this the model with the noisy loop?


I think the fb100 released in 2010, Loop seems fine to me


----------



## Hellbound (Apr 28, 2019)

I used to own one and it is absolutely a phenomenal sounding amp. I plan on buying another one sometime later this year. I have a fryette 4x12 fat bottom that I use with the Fireball 100 and talk about a match made in heaven. I have played a few Schecter's with this amp including a Loomis signature and both that and the Schecter's Blackjack ATX 7 are perfect...heck anything sounds great with this amp one cannot go wrong with one.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jul 22, 2019)

Rhythm tracks were recorder with ENGL Fireball 100


----------



## MYGFH (Jul 22, 2019)

I love my FB100!


----------

